# English course in HK



## Deny (Jul 17, 2016)

Hi everybody,
I'm looking for English courses in HK.
I have already booked two weeks in October and I'd like to find an English course for that period to improve the language...do you have any school or institution to reccomend?
Thank you in advance for your answers!
Deny


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Deny said:


> Hi everybody,
> I'm looking for English courses in HK.
> I have already booked two weeks in October and I'd like to find an English course for that period to improve the language...do you have any school or institution to reccomend?
> Thank you in advance for your answers!
> Deny


Hi Deny,

You might try This Search Result. Perhaps you'll find a good school that way.



Best Of Luck

Jet Lag


----------



## HKG3 (Jan 11, 2015)

Deny said:


> Hi everybody,
> I'm looking for English courses in HK.
> I have already booked two weeks in October and I'd like to find an English course for that period to improve the language...do you have any school or institution to reccomend?
> Thank you in advance for your answers!
> Deny


Deny

You can try the British Council in Hong Kong. Please see link below - 

https://www.britishcouncil.hk/en/english


----------

